# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Windows 7 Beta gati për testim

## Darius

Sipas Microsoft, sistemi me i ri operativ i gjigandit te software eshte gati per testimin ne versionin beta ne fundjave. Shefi ekzekutiv i kompanise, Steve Ballmer tha se versioni i ri i sistemit operativ ne versionin beta do jete gati per shkarkim falas ne te gjithe boten ne fundjave. 




> MICROSOFT chief executive Steve Ballmer says a test version of the US software titan's Windows 7 operating system will be available worldwide by this weekend.
> "We are on track to deliver the best version of Windows ever," Mr Ballmer said while making an opening keynote speech at the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas.
> 
> "We are putting in all the right ingredients: simplicity, reliability and speed."
> 
> Developers and Microsoft partner companies can begin testing Windows 7 immediately,  Mr Ballmer said.


*Windows 7 beta available worldwide by weekend, says Microsoft*

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ja disa pamje gjate instalimit kur te mbaroje instalimi do vendos te tjera. Pak a shume e njehta gje si puna e Vistes ne pamje te pare vetem nje gje kishin shtuar gjate instalimit qe ishte caktimi i nje passwordi per workgrupin e kompjuterit ne shering e security

----------


## RaPSouL

Do të jetë në update të Windows-it aktual, pra e kam fjalën për ne që kemi windows të licencuar se a do të mund direkt update të bëjmë këtë paket apo duhet shkarkim i saj dhe pastaj instalim?

----------


## gimi_sky

Ky verzion nuk është i paraparë për upgrade (update).. siq thot edhe emri beta, ky verzion është vetëm për testim, dhe është i vlefshëm vetëm gjer në gusht 2009..

----------


## init-6

Foto te bukura, por si gjithmone sistemin operativ nuk e ben nje designer i mire qe paguajn ata te microz0ft.
Nese kane punuar me kernelin dhe kane ndryshuar menyren se si menaxhohen proçeset, atehere mund te them se jane ne rrugen e ndertimit  te nje sistemi operativ.
Nese kane shtuar vetem efekte dhe opcione, duke u perpjekur te mos ngelin mbrapa nga sistemet Linux atehere jam 101% i sigurt qe do te jete nje deshtim i sigurt, ashtu siç ishte vista.
Gjithsesi nuk dua qe me fjalet qe thashe ndonje perdoruesi te windows ti mbetet hatri dhe aq me pak te hap nje debat linux vs windoze..
Eshte thjesht opinion imi personal, keshtu qe trajtojeni si nje opinion personal te nje personi  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Une kam nje windows 7 version 7000 a nje gje e tille ne pc po sa e formatova dhe s dua ta formatoj me.Kismet tani mot : p.

----------


## eno84

> Une kam nje windows 7 version 7000 a nje gje e tille ne pc po sa e formatova dhe s dua ta formatoj me.Kismet tani mot : p.


*na jep ndonje info me  shume si duket ne krahasim me visten !!*

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Kete qe kam e provova ne pc tjeter se pertoja ta formatoja timin.Ishte goxha mire ne performance por pa shume fjale;
DO KOMPJUTER TE MIRE.

----------


## zanzi52

Kishte qene mire me na dhane karakteristikat qe i nevoiten  nji kompi.

----------


## pellumbi

Mua me punon shume mire... e kam vene ne perdorim para nje muaji dhe mire duket nje here per nje here...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Une nuk i di karakteristikat e sakta por di te them qe do MINIMUMI I MINIMUMIT nje Dual Core 2.3-2.4ghz.

----------


## Glend

> Une nuk i di karakteristikat e sakta por di te them qe do MINIMUMI I MINIMUMIT nje Dual Core 2.3-2.4ghz.


Ben shume mire ne nje Pentium 4 3.0 GHz dhe ben dhe me poshte.

Do minimum 1 GB RAM, por do goxha grafike per te qene me Windows Aero full se ndryshe ngjan pak si kot.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> *Ben shume mire ne nje Pentium 4 3.0 GHz dhe ben dhe me poshte.*
> 
> Do minimum 1 GB RAM, por do goxha grafike per te qene me Windows Aero full se ndryshe ngjan pak si kot.


Mos ke fut Transformation pack dhe te eshte dukur si windows 7?

----------


## Glend

> Mos ke fut Transformation pack dhe te eshte dukur si windows 7?


Po pra.

http://www.windowsvistaweblog.com/2009/01/14/windows-7-minimum-requirements/

Se mos ke harruar dhe te ka ngjare Vista si Windows 7. Kontrollo HASH CRC per te verifikuar ca ISO ke marre.  :xx: 

Sipas teje NETBOOK-et s'paskan shanse te kene Windows 7, po c'ne Microsofti tha se Windows 7 ka ne synim qe te perhapet ne fushen e Netbook-eve, aty ku Vista nuk pati sukses.

Dhe kujtohu qe nje Netbook ka zakonisht Intel Atom, qe eshte me kot se Intel Pentium 4. Minimumi eshte me poshte se c'mendon.

Thashe dhe njehere, do kesh pasur Visten qe te ka ngjare aq sistem is rende...

----------


## RaPSouL

Kam një pyetje.

Dua të instaloj Windows 7 test version që është deri me 1 gusht, por dua të di pasi të kaloj kjo periudh si ta kthej pc-n në atë mënyre që ishte pra në XP 2002 sp3 që kam tash, ka ndonjë mënyrë direkte backup apo jo?

Rapsoul

----------


## autotune

Ka shum menyra por me e sigurta kishte me qen me norton ghost
instalo norton ghost bej backup OS ose bej clone konplet particionin, edhe nese del me shum se 4.5GB ghost automatikisht e ndan filet sakt per 1 DVD.
Restore mund te besh fut cd ghost dhe bej boot, dhe fut arkiven per restore.

----------


## RaPSouL

Të flm për sqarimin cvcx, pyeta pasi nuk do dija se çtë bëj kurrë të kalonte periudha deri më 1 gusht që është për versionin testues të Win. 7.

----------


## YlliRiaN

Janë paraqitur disa indikacione se Microsoft, krejt ndryshe nga ajo që e ka zakon, tanimë gati e ka përfunduar versionin e ri të sistemit operativ Windows 7.

Njerëzit të cilët me vëmendje përcjellin versionet e reja jozyrtare të Windows 7, sistemit të radhës operativ nga Microsoft versioni eksperimental i të cilit është paraqitur para pak kohe, kanë vërejtur se më e reja prej tyre në emërtim ka shenjën RC1, që do të mund të nënkuptonte se bëhet fjalë për versionin e ashtuquajtur - Release Candidate.

Emërtimi i plotë i ISO pamjes së Windows 7 është 7048.winmain_win7rc1.090211-1625. Nëse kjo në të vërtetë është RC1 i Windowsit të ri, kjo do të thotë se ai është liruar dy muaj para planifikimit, derisa në të njëjtën kohë kjo do të nënkuptonte se Windows 7 pothuajse me siguri do të del në shitje gjatë këtij viti, e ndoshta edhe para festave të fundvitit.

www.microsoft.com

----------


## paulin.g

cfare parametrash kerkon qe te punoje normal windows 7?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

1GHz procesor 32 ose 64-bit
 1GB ram
 16GB hapesire ne nje particjon
 Suport per DX9 me karte grafike 128 mb per aero
 Nje DVD-R/W drive per instalim

----------

